# Mongolian Beef



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2011)

Ingredients:

Beef Marinade:
8oz Beef sliced across the grain 
1 Tablespoons cooking wine (I used soju)
1 teaspoon dark soy sauce 
1/2 Tablespoon corn starch

Veggies
Sliced onion
Green onion cut into pieces 3/4 to 1 inch in length
Chili peppers cut into slices
1/ 4 teaspoon chopped garlic 
1/4 teaspoon grated ginger

Thickening Slurry
1/2 Tablespoons corn starch 
1 Tablespoon Water

For Sauce:
1/4 cup chicken stock
1/2 teaspoon sesame oil
1 teaspoon dark soy sauce
1 Tablespoon oyster sauce
1 teaspoon raw sugar

First marinade beef with cooking wine, dark soy sauce and corn starch. Let marinade for 15 to 30 minutes. 

Make slurry 1 Tablespoon water and 1/2 Tablespoon corn starch.

Make sauce, add all sauce ingredients, mix and sit aside. 

When the pan is hot add oil then beef. Cook until meat is 75 to 80% done, remove from pan.

Cook onion, green onion and chili. When they are almost dome add sauce. When sauce starts to boil return the beef to pan. Add slurry and mix until sauce is thick. Turn off heat and remove from pan. 

Serve with rice or noodles.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohpw2e5_4jA


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 24, 2011)

This looks so good!

Barbara


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> This looks so good!
> 
> Barbara


 
Thank you! I worked on this one quite a bit. But I don't think I will cook it again for awhile.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 24, 2011)

Boy, doesn't it (look good)?
I've got half a flank steak left. I could see me attempting this. It would be a great way to use it up.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Boy, doesn't it (look good)?
> I've got half a flank steak left. I could see me attempting this. It would be a great way to use it up.


 
Thank you. Flank Steak would work really good in this recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nicely done video....congrats, it looks delectable.

I must admit that I wanted to hand you a good knife though. 
I only kid the folks I like, by the way.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 24, 2011)

I wonder how it would work without the oyster sauce (don't have any).  I hate to buy it just for 1 tablespoon.  Do you think it would make a big difference in flavor?  I have never used oyster sauce but I do have some fish sauce in the house.  Would that make a good sub?


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 24, 2011)

Good thing I had a drool rag handy.  Nice picture, Power Plant Op!


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Very nicely done video....congrats, it looks delectable.
> 
> I must admit that I wanted to hand you a good knife though.
> I only kid the folks I like, by the way.


 
Thank you! the knifes in this fully stocked apartment are crap! If I had know I was going to be here this long I would have bought a better knife.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I wonder how it would work without the oyster sauce (don't have any). I hate to buy it just for 1 tablespoon. Do you think it would make a big difference in flavor? I have never used oyster sauce but I do have some fish sauce in the house. Would that make a good sub?


 
For that I would only put a bit or fish sauce and more soy.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 24, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Good thing I had a drool rag handy. Nice picture, Power Plant Op!


 
Thank you!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 25, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> Thank you!



Are you still in Santiago?  How's your weather wherever you are?


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 25, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Beautiful!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 25, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Are you still in Santiago? How's your weather wherever you are?


 
I am quite a bit North of there. But I will be there Wed thru Fri this week. Which is good I need to hit an Asian market.

The weather is awsome. The beach is full everyday.


----------



## Yogababe69 (Jan 29, 2011)

This dish looks so yummy : ) What is the best cut of beef to use for this? I have tried to make Asian dishes with beef and I can never quite get the tenderness of the meat like they do in the restaurants. Any suggestions? Thanks : )


----------



## spork (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks really good, PPTop!  What kind of chili pepper do you use? recommend?

Welcome to DC, yogababe.  Try our site's search function, within a discussion thread, for the term "velveting" to get that soft chinese stir fry tenderness out of beef.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 30, 2011)

Now that is a magnificent looking dish!!! I am so going to make this...


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yogababe69 said:


> This dish looks so yummy : ) What is the best cut of beef to use for this? I have tried to make Asian dishes with beef and I can never quite get the tenderness of the meat like they do in the restaurants. Any suggestions? Thanks : )


 
 Welcome to DC

Josie


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 31, 2011)

Mongolian Beef is mine all time favorite. It looks awesome.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 1, 2011)

Yogababe69 said:


> This dish looks so yummy : ) What is the best cut of beef to use for this? I have tried to make Asian dishes with beef and I can never quite get the tenderness of the meat like they do in the restaurants. Any suggestions? Thanks : )


 
Thank you. Flank steak would work really good. 2 ways to keep the beef tender. You could do the velveting meathod. Or just sear on both sides in a really hot pan. and remove and add back in at the end.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 1, 2011)

spork said:


> That looks really good, PPTop! What kind of chili pepper do you use? recommend?
> 
> Welcome to DC, yogababe. Try our site's search function, within a discussion thread, for the term "velveting" to get that soft chinese stir fry tenderness out of beef.


 
Jalapenos would work but really its up to your heat level.


----------



## msmofet (Feb 1, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> Thank you. Flank steak would work really good. 2 ways to keep the beef tender. You could do the velveting meathod. Or just sear on both sides in a really hot pan. and remove and add back in at the end.


 What is velveting?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 1, 2011)

msmofet said:


> What is velveting?



Msmofet, it's basically a quick marinade to coat the beef, and then a quick flash in the pan... You would then remove it, finish preparing your dish, and add the beef in at the last minute...


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 17, 2011)

I am worried about the cut of beef to use. I have so called "Beef chuck country style ribs boneless" as well as beef back ribs; both are frozen. The girl I am cooking for is kinda paricular about meat so wondering if this will mess up the recipe...

Also they are frozen can I defrost them, marinate overnight and place on the grill? Most recipes call for stir frying this but Ive seen them grill it in a real korean restaurant.

Thanks all..


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 17, 2011)

msmofet said:


> What is velveting?



The girl in this video nearly drives me up a wall for some reason, but this is a very good tutorial on how to "velvet"  chicken, or beef for that matter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN8cOTvgGrE


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 17, 2011)

JP, You can, but it will not be Mongolian beef, if you grill the meat. Use chuck. Ribs are good for slow long cooking. This is cooked really fast. The best part would be the flank. But chuk will do if you sliced thin, but then I am not sure how you would grill it...


----------



## msmofet (Feb 17, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Msmofet, it's basically a quick marinade to coat the beef, and then a quick flash in the pan... You would then remove it, finish preparing your dish, and add the beef in at the last minute...


 WOW!! I have always done that! I never knew that that was a "method" that had a special name! LOL

I marinade in soy sauce, oil, ginger, garlic, cornstarch and sometimes wine or rice wine vinegar.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 17, 2011)

ok I am going to go with the beef chuck. But what about marinating? All these recipes  usually do it for a short time. Are there any issues if I do it over night? Like I dont think I'd use vinegar..why no overnight?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 18, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> Thank you. Flank steak would work really good. 2 ways to keep the beef tender. You could do the velveting meathod. Or just sear on both sides in a really hot pan. and remove and add back in at the end.



If you use flank steak the other thing you need to do is be sure you cut it correctly.  

Lay the steak out so that the grain of the meat is running left-to-right.  Take your knife and hold it at @ a 45 degree angle and slice off thin pieces of the steak.


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 18, 2011)

jpinmaryland said:


> Most recipes call for stir frying this but Ive seen them grill it in a real korean restaurant.
> 
> Thanks all..


 
The beef cooked this way in Korean restaurants has a sweeter marinade.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 18, 2011)

I googled about 7 or 8 recipes for korean flank steak and they all have the same ingredients: soy, sugar, sesame, garlic, ginger...Rachel ray used honey about 2 oz soy and 1 oz honey Otherwise dont see much difference.

Only one recipe called for marinating overnight, but I swear the korean lady next door does it overnight. ANy thoughts on this?


----------



## powerplantop (Feb 19, 2011)

jpinmaryland said:


> I googled about 7 or 8 recipes for korean flank steak and they all have the same ingredients: soy, sugar, sesame, garlic, ginger...Rachel ray used honey about 2 oz soy and 1 oz honey Otherwise dont see much difference.
> 
> Only one recipe called for marinating overnight, but I swear the korean lady next door does it overnight. ANy thoughts on this?


 
Depending upon what you put in the marinade over night can improve the out come. However lots of recipies for bulgogi (Korean Version) have fruits like apple that can break down the meat. This is what my wife does so she does not marinade more than 24 hours.

For sweetness the Korean version is a lot sweeter. They use fruits, honey, sugar, brown sugar and Coke.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Feb 20, 2011)

that's interesting, the Korean lady if I recall said sesame oil. that and sugar was the only sweet I recall.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice looking recipe, PP, I'll take it.

I use flank steak almost exclusively for stir-frys.  I never have an issue with tenderness.

Slicing it properly is important.  I do it this way for bite-sized pieces.

Start with a whole piece of flank steak laid flat on the cutting board.  You will see the muscle fibers (grain) in the meat.  Cut the whole steak into 1.5 inch wide strips WITH the grain.  Then cut each strip into 1/4" thick slices ACROSS the grain.

Then marinate as directed and you will be all set.


----------



## powerplantop (Apr 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Nice looking recipe, PP, I'll take it.
> 
> I use flank steak almost exclusively for stir-frys. I never have an issue with tenderness.


 
Flank steak works really good for this meathod of cooking. Cut and cooked properly it will be tender and taste good.


----------



## GrillingFool (Apr 8, 2011)

Pear is the fruit in bulgogi. It has papain, which acts to tenderize the meat. 
Same protein as is used in Adolph's meat tenderizer.
(They say it is good to use on insect stings, too, LOL)

Another cut of meat that would be good for this is flat iron steak!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Nice looking recipe, PP, I'll take it.
> 
> I use flank steak almost exclusively for stir-frys.  I never have an issue with tenderness.
> 
> ...



I think it was you who mentioned this way of cutting beef a while back. It's brilliant. When you try to cut a large piece thinly across the grain, it all wiggles and you don't get very uniform thickness. The narrow strips are better behave and let you get uniform thickness much more easily.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 8, 2011)

GrillingFool said:


> Pear is the fruit in bulgogi. It has papain, which acts to tenderize the meat.
> Same protein as is used in Adolph's meat tenderizer.
> (They say it is good to use on insect stings, too, LOL)
> 
> Another cut of meat that would be good for this is flat iron steak!



I believe the papaya works even better.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I think it was you who mentioned this way of cutting beef a while back. It's brilliant. When you try to cut a large piece thinly across the grain, it all wiggles and you don't get very uniform thickness. The narrow strips are better behave and let you get uniform thickness much more easily.




I tend to repeat myself.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I tend to repeat myself.



This is a good enough tip, that it is worth repeating.


----------

